# Help me with the vetilation kit



## Indoor Grow (Jul 25, 2019)

Would like to buy a inline fan and carbon filter(ventilation kit) for my 2*2 grow tent, which one is better to me? The 4 inch or the 6 inch? Since I have 3 cannabis in my tent. Do you have some advice?
https://www.growpackage.com/collections/all-fan-filter-kits


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 25, 2019)

For a 2 x 2 tent, a 4" fan will be fine.  I also encourage you to pick up a fan speed controller, too.  You may actually want to throttle it back a bit.  Use a fan controller and not a regular rheostat.


----------



## Indoor Grow (Jul 25, 2019)

Thanks for your reply, I will buy a 4'' fan and consider a fan speed controller, do you have some advice for controller?


----------



## ashelyrosa (Dec 30, 2019)

I recommend to buy 4" fan and it will be fine For a 2x2 grow tent. I created a list of best cannabis growing kits and recommend 5 best fans. For get idea follow my post 1 for fan and post 2 for carbon filter and complete grow tent kits.


----------



## stinkyattic (Dec 31, 2019)

Lol did you just join to bump threads and offlink to another site? At least this isn't a bump of a ten year old thread like the other one. Six months is an improvement but it still comes across as suspiciously spammy...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 31, 2019)

Shill patrol...


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 31, 2019)

Yes, it does smell somewhat spammy...it is spammy enough that I think removing the links is appropriate.


----------



## stinkyattic (Dec 31, 2019)

spam is better when it's fried with baked beans and an egg on top


----------

